# So where is the next M&G?



## MJ

Church dinner?


----------



## luvmygdaughters

First Friday in Leonardtown tonite...and the Rex is now open...nice bar.


----------



## MJ

luvmygdaughters said:


> First Friday in Leonardtown tonite...and the Rex is now open...nice bar.



The Rex? No thanks, I heard a bunch of forumites hang out there.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

MJ said:


> The Rex? No thanks, I heard a bunch of forumites hang out there.



LOL, I wouldn't know, I've never seen the elusive creatures they call the "forumites"


----------



## mAlice

luvmygdaughters said:


> LOL, I wouldn't know, I've never seen the elusive creatures they call the "forumites"



Meh.  You're not missing much.  Seriously, you've never met a forumite?


----------



## luvmygdaughters

mAlice said:


> Meh.  You're not missing much.  Seriously, you've never met a forumite?



Nope, but that's my fault, I only went to one M&G at Old Town Pub...but didn't know who I was looking for...so I left. LOL


----------



## JeJeTe

luvmygdaughters said:


> Nope, but that's my fault, I only went to one M&G at Old Town Pub...but didn't know who I was looking for...so I left. LOL



Umm...you know at least one forumite!


----------



## luvmygdaughters

JeJeTe said:


> Umm...you know at least one forumite!



oops, I forgot you're a forumite.  My apologies Sweets.[


----------



## Im_Me

"All (partially drunken) attempts to delete this thread have failed.  Please see the next post that properly quotes the OP."


----------



## Im_Me

MJ said:


> Church dinner?



The heck with the rest of them! We should do a tribal, this side of the river/ this end of the county M&G. You are one of my "top 10 forumites I'd love to hang out with more"! :hugs:


----------



## MJ

Im_Me said:


> The heck with the rest of them! We should do a tribal, this side of the river/ this end of the county M&G. You are one of my "top 10 forumites I'd love to hang out with more"! :hugs:



  When is the next girl's night M&G at the Ruddy Duck?


----------



## kwillia

MJ said:


> When is the next girl's night M&G at the Ruddy Duck?


Baja, she soooo uninvited you... are you gonna take that?


----------



## MJ

kwillia said:


> Baja, she soooo uninvited you... are you gonna take that?



He won't go anywhere that charges tax.


----------



## kwillia

MJ said:


> He won't go anywhere that charges tax.


----------



## CMC122

Ya'll still doing ths stuff?


----------



## itsbob

CMC122 said:


> Ya'll still doing ths stuff?



Depends.  You buyin?


----------



## MJ

CMC122 said:


> Ya'll still doing ths stuff?



 I think we should just 6:17, Mikey can come too, so he can "wear" the hat.


----------



## kwillia

MJ said:


> I think we should just 6:17, Mikey can come too, so he can "wear" the hat.



Ole'


----------



## Baja28

I just saw this.  That hat was just mentioned on FB last week.


----------

